# Se pueden conseguir moldes para disipadores??



## GabiOlavarria (Sep 8, 2009)

Bueno el titulo lo dice todo.. creo que los disipadores son caros, como para andar comprandolos... si alguien sabe de algo para hacer disipadores o poder comprar un molde... les agradeceria de corazon.. muchas gracias.. saludos y espero respuestas


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 8, 2009)

Para fundir aluminió necesitás los modelos, no los moldes. Los moldes suelen ser de tierra y se rompen al desmoldar la pieza. Los modelos vendrían hacer el "negativo" del molde, que se usa para hacer estos ultimos. Igualmente los disipadores de fundición son enormes, los chicos se hacen por extrusión de aluminio. Además, por más que te sirviera un disipador chico de fundición (que no te va a servir por cómo queda la superficie), te digo que yo fundí aluminio muchas veces, y fundir un disipador chico con muchas aletas no es algo para nada facil.

Y ya extruir aluminio no es algo que se pueda hacer para nada "en casa". Si te interesa mirá este video que explica cómo extruden aluminio: YouTube - Aluminium Extrusion Press


Has fundido aluminio alguna vez? Porque pedís dónde se pueden llegar a conseguir los moldes (lo que sugiere que tenés horno), pero en realidad necesitás los modelos e igualmente sería una odisea fundir disipadores chicos.

Más facil si querés hacer disipadores es hacerlos de chapa si te sirve y te da el lugar.

Además, los disipadores no son tan caros.


Si estás en Argentina, fijate en www.disipadores.com tienen muy buenos precios y productos. También están en mercadolibre. Podés pedirles precios. No tienen problemas por hacer bajas cantidades.




Saludos.


----------



## GabiOlavarria (Sep 8, 2009)

Nono, no tenog nada, y no entiendo nada, pense que era mas facil la cosa... entonces los voy a hacer de plomo y listo.. jaja.. muchas gracias por la data amigo.. saludos...


----------



## electroandres (Sep 8, 2009)

emmmm... plomo????yo si fuera vos, no me mandaria a hacerlos, compraria. Son unos cuantos mangpos mas, pero estas seguro por toda tu vida que este cumple la funcion.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 8, 2009)

pero por favor, si se quieren emborrachar usen vino bueno .......no alcohol de quemar  !!!!!!!!!!

de que estan hablando ?????????
aluminio ??????

por favor, solo falta que pongan que mastican papel y luego que se hizo pulpa lo aplastan para hacer hojas nuevas.
o mojado sirve como disipador.

aluminiiioooo !!!!!!!!

ponganse las pilas si andan SECOS de $$$$$$ y veran que de vez en cuando encuentran en la calle pedazos, de perfiles de cerramientos o de lo que sea.
aluminio.
ALUMINIOOOOOO

yo hasta me hice de unas piezas lindas que eran muestras de puertas para ascensores, que tiraron en un edificio .

tambien he ido a comprar, casi nunca en casas de electronica, en una casa de aluminio de mi zona que venden para cerramientos........tienen infinidad de formas, no es cosa de los disipadores de electronica aleteados y con todos los pirulines, al pedo a veces.

tengo piezas cuadradas y raras, no importa, corto de mas y listo.

jamas se quejo un semiconductor mio por la refrigeracion que le pongo, aluminio si uno lo junta sale CERo $$$$$ y se pone DE MAS.

¿plomo ¿¿¿¿¿??????
larguen el tetrabrik !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 8, 2009)

es verdad, hay que andar juntanto aluminio en la lleca y listo, los disipadores comerciales la unica ventaja que tienen es que quedan lindos a la vista, peor salen cariiiiiiiiiisimos


saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 8, 2009)

Ademas de todo el plomo ya esta prohibido por la legislacion RoHS y WEEE debido a que es un material altamente contaminante.... eso sin considerar que la conductibilidad termica es mucho menor a la del aluminio


----------



## Vick (Sep 8, 2009)

Así es el plomo contamina, mejor usen cualquier cosa que este hecha de aluminio y ya no se use, marcos de ventanas, gabinetes de algunos aparatos, puertas, los propios disipadores de aparatos viejos o computadoras que ya no sirven...

Yo he usado a veces también chapa de acero que igual funciona...

Incluso he visto mucho que los kits electrónicos que venden, usan los perfiles de aluminio para hacer marcos de ventanas o puertas, solo los cortan y le hacen un hoyo para el tornillo, más barato que los disipadores comerciales... 

Chau...

PD: No mas no vayan a ir a robarle las ventanas al vecino ok


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 9, 2009)

Yo pensé que el plomo lo decía de broma, por eso no le dije nada 

Los perfiles de aluminio son una buena opción como dice Fernando, además baratos y está lleno en la calle.

Para TO-220 y parecidos, las llantas de aluminio para bicicleta andan muy bien. Cortan a la medida, aplanan bien el perfil, agujerito y atornillan el transistor (o integrado). Se las regalan en cualquier bicicleteria del barrio (pidanlés las que ya no les sirvan, a mi me dieron).

Y una muy buena opción es recojer cuanto aparato electrónico (o similar) ande tirado en la calle. No les puedo nombrar la cantidad de buenísimos disipadores que he sacado de los diversos equipos que me traigo de la calle. Tengo una caja llena para elegir cuando necesite 

Es más una vez hasta hice la prueba de anodizar uno y más o menos andubo (digo más o menos porque a la mitad de la anodización se me quemó la fuente -consume corriente como loco el proceso-, pero un poco quedó. Ahora tengo medio disipador violeta  )


----------



## GabiOlavarria (Sep 9, 2009)

jajajjaja no puedo creer que se crean lo del plomo... jajajaj esta bien que soy dolobu, pero no para tanto.. jaja.. posta lo decia en joda yo ehh...

no tenia idea de como se funde aluminio...y quiero hacerlos xq con cualquier cosa queda feo, y prefiero esos que tiene facha.. jaja...

mod... cerra el temaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa jajajaj..

gracias por la buena onda...


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 9, 2009)

Creeme... despues de ver a ciertos entes raros divagando por el foro ya comienzas a creer que todo es posible... (para muestra busca el supermegaamplificador de 70KW de maravillasaudio)

De todos modos aclarado el punto no creo que sea necesario cerrar el tema... le puede ser de utilidad a alguien....


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 9, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:


> para muestra busca el supermegaamplificador de 70KW de maravillasaudio


 

jajaja, ES VERDAD!!!!!!!!!!!

saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 13, 2009)

hago modelismo en papel, y recortando unas partes se me ocurrio una solucion para los que no quieren gastar plata en disipadores de aluminio y quieren algo decente

es sencillo, una simple regla de aluminio, la compre no hace mucho y la pague 5 mangos, teniendo 30 cm de largo por 3 o 4 de ancho creo que un par de disipadores se podrian sacar

saludos


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 13, 2009)

Sale mucho más barato comprar chapa o perfiles de aluminio, no es tan caro como la gente cree


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 13, 2009)

y no, pero bue, antes que nada..


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 14, 2009)

Pero es que si te vas a un lugar donde vendan chapas de aluminio o trabajen con chapas de aluminio, te podés traer muchos recortes por monedas (o incuso te pueden regalar algo).

Aunque comprés una chapa es barato, es cosa de ir a averiguar y comprar 


Yo en varios amplificador nacionales he visto perfiles de aluminio de disipadores, no es nada raro usarlos 


Si ya se van a algo más profesional para lo que tengan que hacer bastante producción, lo más recomendable creo que sería comprar las barras de disipadores por metro, sin anodizar, cortar los disipadores a medida y mandar a anodizarlos (que sale barato) si se quiere.


----------



## GabiOlavarria (Sep 14, 2009)

Claro.. lo que pasa es que soy muy rompe bolas con las cosas, no me gusta dejar todo asi nomas... no soy prolijo, pero a lo que yo puedo llegar con mi prolijidad me gustan dejar las cosas lo mejor posible... que se yol.. hay muchas maneras.. como dice un pibe por ahi, televisores en la calle, disipador nuevo.. jajaj..

saludos chicos...


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 15, 2009)

Los disipadores se hacen en su inmensa mayoría por estrucción, no por moldeo.
Una forma de armarte disipadores "Caseros" es conseguir chapa de aluminio, la doblas con forma de "U", una vez doblada la colocas dentro de otra chapa doblada igualmente pero de mayor tamaño, las unes con remaches rápidos o tornillos agregando grasa siliconada entre ambas y vas armando tu disipador del tamaño que se te ocurra.


----------

